# [Alsa] Réglage son PCM/Master

## RaX

Salut, j'ai un petit souci avec le réglage du son.

J'ai une carte son intégré type SiS AC'97 avec le driver "snd_intel8x0" le son fonctionne mais le réglage du volume ne fonctionne que avec PCM, je peut par exemple complètement "muter" Master le son fonctionne toujours.

Une idée ??

Merci,

+++

----------

## gglaboussole

Ben tu règles ça tout simplement dans les preferences des soft que tu utilises...que ce soit mplayer, audacious ou que sais je encore...tu lui dis que le "mixer device" est master si c'est le canal sur lequel tu veux que le reglage du volume se fasse....par ex moi j'ai assigné le pcm à 80% (au delà ça sature) et je ne joue qu'avec le master

----------

## RaX

Mais justement je ne peux pas régler le son avec Master seul le canal PCM fonctionne ...

----------

## _Seth_

pas vraiment d'idée, mais quelle est ta version d'alsa ? Est ce que tu utilises la version du noyau ou le module externe ? Quelle est la version de media-sound/alsa-utils ?

----------

## GaMeS

Hmm, déjà une carte son qui n'a que PCM et master ça sent le bogue du driver.

Tu as regardé du côté de bugzilla. J'avais le même type de problème mais sous snd-hda-intel.

https://bugtrack.alsa-project.org/alsa-bug/ puis Guest Only.

EDIT : Au fait c'est sur un pc portable ? si oui, donnes nous la marque et sa référence.

----------

## RaX

Bonsoir,

Alors dans l'ordre, Ce n'est pas un portable, le son est intégré a ma carte mère (ASROCK K7S41GX), Alsa est compilé dans mon kernel (gentoo-sources-2.6.22-r7), ma version de alsa-utils est 1.0.14 (j'ai essayé la 1.0.15_rc1 ainsi que alsa-lib mais rien de mieux). Je pense aussi que c'est un problème de driver. Je vais essayer de ne pas compiler alsa dans mon kernel et d'installer "media-sound/alsa-driver".

Merci  :Smile: 

----------

